# State Inspection stations for salvaged titles?



## 2-Delta

Does anyone know the phone # or location of one of these places? I believe there is one in Bridgewater or West Bridgewater somewhere. Looking for one in Plymouth County if anyone knows anything. Thx.


----------



## Goose

*http://www.mass.gov/rmv/titles/11salinsp.htm
*

*
*

*



Inspection Site Locations

Click to expand...

*


> There are several walk-in inspection sites located throughout the Commonwealth. Inspection hours are from 8:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. on the days* indicated. *No inspections are done on the last Wednesday of each month.*
> 
> *Bridgewater*
> Massachusetts Highway Department
> Route 24, Exit 15 at Route 104
> 1580 Pleasant St.
> Inspection days: Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday
> *Haverhill*
> Massachusetts Highway Department
> Route 495, Exit 50
> Route 97, Broadway
> Inspection days: Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday
> *Milton*
> Massachusetts Highway Department
> Southeast Expressway, Exit 11-A
> 73 Granite Avenue
> Effective August 1, 2005 this site will be permanently closed.
> *Northboro*
> Massachusetts Highway Department
> Route 20 at Route 9
> Inspection days: Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday
> *Revere*
> Massachusetts Highway Department
> 735 Washington Avenue
> West of Intersection of Route 60 and Route 1
> At Malden line near Linden Square
> Inspection days: Monday and Friday
> *Westfield*
> Massachusetts Highway Department
> Route 20
> 93 East Main St.
> Inspection days: Thursday
> 
> **Please Note:* Due to State Police staffing constraints, sites may not be open on some posted dates and times. Please call 617-351-9084 to verify that a site is open on that day.


----------



## 2-Delta

Perfect, thank you.


----------

